# SSD pour Mac 21,5" fin 2009



## ouf (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Apres avoir pas mal fait de recherches sur les forums et autres sites, je veux juste etre certains
est il possible d'installer un SSD dans un iMac 21,5 fin 2009 Intel Core2Duo@3.06 - 4Go RAM ?

Si j'ai bien compris (et la encore je cherche confirmation), il faut enlever le lecteur/graveur pour y mettre un caddie avec le SSD dedans mais il faut malheureusement garder le HDD classic ?

Beaucoup d'informations un peu partout donc je veux juste etre sur car j'ai contacter le principal magasin apple pres de chez moi (Montreal) et d'apres eux on ne peut pas faire cette modification car apple ne fournis pas les pieces pour le faire.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2013)

Salut. D'après ce que je sais, si ton iMac ne pouvait pas avoir de SSD à l'achat (en option), tu dois soit enlever le disque dur, soit le SuperDrive. Par contre, si tu es prêt à passer à du tout-SSD, tu peux remplacer le HDD avec un SSD... Par contre, tu ne peux pas avoir les 3 en même temps...
Les Apple Store ne bidouillent pas les Macs, mais les premium Resellers le font. J'ai fait ajouter un SSD dans mon iMac 27'' 2011 dans un premium reseller.


----------



## nayals (8 Septembre 2013)

Si tu te sens d'attaque pour le faire toi même, c'est loin d'être insurmontable. Si tu suis les étapes de iFixit (c'est par ici), c'est à la portée de tout le monde ou presque.

Au fait, si tu le fait toi-même, inutile d'acheter des ventouses pour la vitre. Une ventouse débouche WC convient parfaitement ! (je suis très sérieux !)


----------



## ouf (20 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse. Je serais capable je pense de le faire moi meme au vus du nombre de PCs que j'ai montés et demontés  mais je sais pas, avec mon mac j'ai pas la meme assurance.
Moi je voudrais degager mon HDD pour mettre un SSD a la place, voir mettre un SSD et un HDD sachant que j'ai du utiliser le lecteur de DVD peu etre 10fois ...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2013)

Tu peux vérifier sur iFixit.com la manip exacte à faire. Comme ça, tu verras mieux si tu te sens l'âme de faire le boulot


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2013)

nayals a dit:


> ...Une ventouse débouche WC convient parfaitement ! (je suis très sérieux !)



Une ventouse d'un GPS fera aussi très bien l'affaire. C'est plus petit et ça ne pue pas.


----------



## ouf (20 Octobre 2013)

je suis aller faire un tour sur iFixit.com j'ai vu, ca n'a pas l'air bien compliqué MAIS est ce que quelqu'un aurais la meme chose en francais pour ne rien louper et aussi apres, comment se passe le boot avec deux disques durs ? etc ... au niveau configuration ?

Car si je reussi a changer le superdrive par le SSD je veux remplacer mon HDD (qui est defectueux depuis longtemps) pour qu'il serve de stockage et le SSD pour l'os et la rapidité et mes montages videos, je pense que la je vais surkiffer avec le SSD 

Ouais le ventouse de GPS c'est pas mal  enfin il suffit d'acheter une ventouse de toilette neuve a 3balles  En tout cas merci a djeos546, nayals, Sly54 (j'espere que tu n'est pas de nancy) et Locke pour vos reponses.


----------

